# Cipro Flagyl, How Long???



## Mazen (Sep 26, 2008)

Whenever I have a mild flare my doctor prescribes a 10 day course of Cipro and Falgyl and this makes me feel much better for a month or so. My question is can we take these antibiotics longer? or can they be taken in some other way than prescribed above?

I want to know your experiences with these drugs. Thanks


----------



## Mazen (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Pen for all the info. When you take Cipro or Flagyl after the initial 10 day course what dose is it? The cipro I take is 500 mg per pill and Flagyl 250 mg/pill.

For Acidophilus, whenever I try it, I have painful gas and seem to feel worse. Any tip for this? I can eat regular unsweetened yoghurt though without much problems !!!


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 29, 2008)

The last time I was on cipro and flagyl it was for a long time.  At least the whole summer of '07.  This was to keep a fistula from getting worse though.  
Don't have more info than that, but it was for sure more than a 10 day course.

I read an article recently about one of those drugs (I'm almost positive it was cipro) causing muscles to explode.  Explode is not the word I'm looking for, but I can't think of it.  Also, one of them has a cancer risk as well I believe.  But what doesn't, I guess.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2008)

I took them both for about a year and a half because of reoccuring absesses. I figured out that taking them as prescribed for a couple weeks, then lowering the dose or skipping it completly for a couple weeks (or as long as you can hold out) will help in keeping them effective (b/c they tend to stop helping as much after your body gets used to them) and also gives you a break from the side effects. We are each different though so you will have to work out what schedule works best for you through "trial and error".

Keep in mind that taking these meds over a long period of time will likely effect your fertility if nothing else. That seems to be a reoccuring thread. I was taking these meds for about 2 of the 3 years Ive been married (and without ever using contraceptives) never got pregnant, even when we were trying every month to conceive. Less then 6 months after coming off them both completley I got pregnant! I dont think it matters what sex you are because I've seen many of both sexes claim they think cipro or flagyl (or combination of both) has lowered thier fertility while on it.... once you stop taking them it seems to return to however it was before.


----------



## Mazen (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a site for a doctor who treats Crohn's with Cipro and Flagyl

http://www.drmirkin.com/morehealth/G213.htm

He says:

"Although many doctors disagree, I treat Crohn's disease with Cipro 500 mg twice a day continuously and metronidazole 250 mg four times a day on alternate weeks and check liver tests monthly (21). I tell patients to stop metronidazole if they feel any strange nerve sensations. This treatment is highly controversial and not accepted by most doctors; discuss it with your doctor"


----------



## Mazen (Oct 6, 2008)

I am very convinced that Crohn's is caused by bacteria and not by our immune system acting abnormally. I've always had success with Cipro and Flagyl, but since my doctor doesn't advise giving them for a long time I flare after stopping them for a while and require Pred....

It's interesting that the SCD diet aims to reduce bad bacteria in the intestines and replace by good bacteria from yoghurt or probiotics.... Maybe that's why it's having success with Crohn's patients

I just hope doctors can look more to Crohn's as an infectious disease and not auto-immune one.....


----------

